# Is this Ebay book any good? FIND GOLD IN TODAY'S PRODUCTS



## macfixer01 (May 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Has anybody bought or seen the e-book being sold on Ebay titled: FIND GOLD IN TODAY'S PRODUCTS? For example Ebay auction#230324465000

I had considered buying a copy but would like to hear from someone who has seen it or owns it. I guess it's cheap enough at $4.95 that it would be no great loss if was mostly inaccurate. I was just leery of the example he gave in the auction. Although after re-reading the description he never said the piece pictured was 24K, just that it was solid gold. So I guess that physical size and value is possible. Maybe I just over-analyze everything?

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2009)

The seller implies that gold is turned into a liquid with chemicals then applied to an object. The seller is full of it.

The information you seek is on this forum for free.

Below is a copy of part of the sellers Ebay auction#230324465000 with his claim of gold being turned into a liquid using chemicals.

MY BOOKS HAVE REAL INFORMATION, NOT DREAMS!

Gold plated is defined as real gold mixed with a chemical, to turn the gold to liquid. It is then applied to another metal or surface. Computer memory chips have been gold plated. This process is also used on ..... (you need to buy the ebook to learn more).


----------



## firewalker (May 9, 2009)

If I was to purchase anything about processing PGM, I would visit Lazar Steve and watch his videos and purchase his DVD's on processing. I have learnd a lot from him and this web site......Jack


----------



## lazersteve (May 9, 2009)

I'm *not* sure of the content of the book, but what he claims is a "24K gold bar" is actually a base metal substrate that is plated with gold. You can also see the hybrid module mounted to the top of the item. If it's solid (and I know they are not because I have stripped many of them in my cell) I'm rich because I have over 12 pounds of them and similar manufacturers scrap! 

The info may be worth the $5, but there is really no need for any of our members to buy it. 

From the looks of the cover the guy is into marketing.

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (May 9, 2009)

lazersteve said:


> I'm *not* sure of the content of the book, but what he claims is a "24K gold bar" is actually a base metal substrate that is plated with gold. You can also see the hybrid module mounted to the top of the item. If it's solid (and I know they are not because I have stripped many of them in my cell) I'm rich because I have over 12 pounds of them and similar manufacturers scrap!
> 
> The info may be worth the $5, but there is really no need for any of our members to buy it.
> 
> ...





I totally understand what you guys are saying. My only thought was that if he possibly knew even one or two gold containing items we've overlooked then it would be worth the $5. One can never have enough sources of scrap gold. Yes I thought his description of gold plating was hokey too, but sometimes you need to dumb down explanations for mass consumption. More likely though is that is what he believes.

What you said Steve was actually the same thing that made me think the book is probably crap. That bar is considerably larger than my PAMP Suisse 1 ounce ingots at 31.1 Grams each, plus it has a ceramic wafer and components adhered to it, and to only weigh 24 Grams? I only thought better of saying that since he never stated it was 24K gold, just solid gold. It's good to know it is only plated though, that really puts the flush to this piece of typographic fecal matter I think.

Thanks all,
macfixer01


----------

